# just purchased a CW9



## joe86 (Jan 16, 2010)

I just purchased a new CW9. I've owned Kahrs in the past and they have all been fine guns. Not sure why I got rid of them. It looks like the CW9 needs night sights, a Hogue Handall Jr, a steel guide rod, another magazine and a good holster, probably a Crossbreed supertuck.

I plan on a trip to the range next week end to try it out.

Thanks

Joe in Nashville


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

All members are encouraged to be familiar with the Forum Guidelines, so please take a few minutes to review them if you have not done so already.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats on the CW9. I love mine and carry it every day. I used a supertuck now i have a comfort carry 
www.jndtactical.com .............. http://www.jndtactical.com/images/KAHR CW9/KAHR_CW9_New_LG.jpg very nice holste,r very comfy, and a few bucks cheaper. Just a thought for you. Mine rides in the comfort carry very nicely.

You picked a fine weapon enjoy it. After your trip to the range let us know how she shoots for yyou.

RCG


----------

